# tyco racing tips



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

been a long time since I have really worked on a box stock tyco.

So I am looking for some tyco tips.

Here is what I know:
flip the motor mags around to see if that arm is faster that way
tyco brushes suck
stretch the brush springs
drop the car as low as you can

I also did some internet digging, 1 thing i saw was to point the shoe spring straight down. But my experience is to adjust the show to be as soft as possible without losing straight line speed.

any idea of VRP dyno readings that may be suggested?
shoe tension in grams?

thanks


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Are you talking about the X2 style chassis? If so there used to be an excellent article on howorld.net explaining the different end-bell sets ups and what worked best with what chassis etc.... I'm not sure if the site still exist. Perhaps somebody here may have a copy of the article.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

thanks

yes the x2 chassis

yes
the 4 dot rear and check mark front bulks heads and the HK chassis is the key there.


i will see if i can dig up the article


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> actually its the Malaysia chassis, not HK, with 1 or 2 dots on the bottom of the rear pod


my bad, I was thinking the other was made in china.
but now that you said it, 1 of my 2 brain cells remembered!!
thanks

yeah, the mattel rear is easy, it does not have the ledge.
I can remember but I thought the mattel was a little shinier????

it has been years


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

All I know, is that I followed the steps and set one up and it beat a friend's BSRT Tyco x2 in a drag race. All we do is drag race so I don't know how well it would've handled on a road course.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> beat a friend's BSRT Tyco x2 in a drag race.


the T2 should have a little more magnetic drag.

So if per say, the motor/torque and top end were the same, you should win.

but there are so many variables I can only say good job:thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> actually its the Malaysia chassis, not HK


you sure??

I have read other tips that say the HK chassis.
the HK chassis is the 1 that stick in my head.

but been so long ago!!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

not sure why I did not find the info before, but it popped up on my web search this time.

from planet of speed


> I won the 1988 Hopra nats with a one dot HK chassis,check front bulkhead,
> 1 dot rear bulkhead.This setup gives the smallest airgap to the arm and
> puts the motor magnets the closest to the rails.


I also found some other verifying stuff out there.

thanks


----------

